# Rodbaston show details



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Doing my head in, can someone check this is right, as i keep reading diffrent times, e.g. entry 10, half ten, etc. 

Ihs Rodbaston show / Meeting
Sunday 16th November 2008
Tables Available for £15 
Rodbaston Agricultural College, 
Staffordshire.
About £5 to get in. 
(just off J12 M6), 10.15 am entry for IHS members, 10.45am entry for non-members.


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Details Below

Rodbaston College
Penkridge,
Staffordshire.
ST19 5PH.

Doors open 10am IHS & Non Members

Admission - £2 Adult
£1 Child
£5 Family ( 2 adult 2 chldren)

Link to map for directions
Maps of the world, street map search - powered by Multimap

Steve


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Where did you get the info from steve ?? (Just asking for in future)


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

KJ Exotics said:


> Where did you get the info from steve ?? (Just asking for in future)


:lol2::lol2: Used to show there before i opened the shop so knew the address. Been advertising the show in shop and mates with Brian who organises it so called him and clarified all the details. :2thumb:

And it is the :no1: reptile show in the U.K me thinks :notworthy::notworthy:

Cheers Steve


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yes Im there for 10 then


----------

